# prego doe - and traveling questions



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a doe that we ultrasounded and looked to be that she would deliver late this month maybe into early March. She is a first freshner, very shy, and has twins (at least).

I checked her last night and she is swollen and cha cha was a bit open. I forgot to check ligs. She does not look to have dropped yet, but you can tell she is uncomfortble. She has started a bag though - about a little over a handful. Teats are elongating.

Here is the delemia - Fiona has sold (no money exchanged yet) to a lady who lives about 3 hours from me. I am worried about the stress of the travel time on her. She was supposed to leave last weekend, now this weekend. But with the weather storms we have been having - I am not sure she will leave this weekend either. The 3 hour drive is on a good road - it will probobly be longer now with the roads the way they are.

If it was your goat - would you rather wait till after the birth and send her when they are a week old - or do you think the drive will be ok on her? i just want to do what is best for her and the babies.

Thank you
Allison


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They say 3 months pregnant is the mark of where you can't travel with pregnant does anymore. I think that it would be to stressful on her if the trip was more than two hours. Although, if you were to give her the remedy Aconitum that would help alleviate the stress.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for the response. I would prefer not to give her anything unless it is a medical neccessity, so if it is something I can avoid by keeping her on the ranch - I think I will choose that instead.

Since she has no money down on the doe - I don't feel as bad - I mean I know that it is "mother nature's" fault not mine or the lady who wants her. I just want what is best for the doe. And if the buyer decided she doesn't want her I will completely understand.

Thank you
Allison


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

i wouldnt transport her either


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a doe that I sold OH, 4 months ago. The lady said that she didn't want to take her until after she kids. She is way to worried about the travel. It is like only 3 hours or less away, buyt she said she did not want to take that chance. I explained to her that if she has a doe then I get to keep the baby, but if she had a buck, then she can have him. She bought three of my goats, but didn't want any until they could all come together.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am selling her with her babies to the lady. She is a real nice woman who had goats years ago when she was young. I am guessing she is in her 50's now to 60's. 

I know that they all want to see the birth and all - but I am real worried after what I saw last night. I will try to take pics of her this weekend and will also check her ligs and let you know.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know of people who bring goats along to shows and they kid at shows without any problems. I would say though, its an individual goat thing. You know her personality better and whether she would be able to handle it. I don't sell does that late in pregnancy usually. I just wait them out to kid and then sell the dams or kids whichever or both. So I'd say its up to you whatever is easiest for you and you think she could handle.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I bought a doe "due any day" and took her on a 2 hour drive home. She kidded 2 days later with great difficulty and i Had to assist. I never really thought about it but the stress of the moving could have cause her to go into labor early and that is why he was coming back first (true breach).


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, did you get my PM about Bitty?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No I don't think so ----


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would definatly wait.I bought a doe that 3 months preg. when I bought we drove back and it took less than an hour.The next morning she had a baby.(It was full term as she was bred before the guy thought.It scared me to death not knowing and then finding a kid the next morning.


----------

